# Hi



## Mike's Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi there,
I am the mom of cat angel Mike, and his live sisters, Millie and Melba. I will be spending time in the feral section because there is a feral that I am taking care of. I call him BC- it used to be for Bad Cat because he would fight with Mike, but now that I've decided to take care of him it is Big Cat.
Mike had lung cancer and left me last week. I will miss him.
Mike's Mom


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry about Mike. Welcome to the forum and also you can post a tribute to Mike in the Rainbow Bridge section


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry about Mike. R.I.P Mike. Just think, Mike is now healthy, happy and young again. For re-assurance, visit the animation of the "Rainbow Bridge" in the "Rainbow Bidge" section of the forum. Like kitkat said, you can post something in the "Rainbow Bridge" section of the forum. Welcome to the forum. I know you'll like it here. The members, mods, and catman is nice, friendly, and helpful. If you have any questions, just ask. If you need help around the forum, just PM me. Catlover_2004.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome.
Wed love to hear about Mike & BC & Millie & Melba!
You will love it here.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome aboard.

I think you're the first YOOPER I've seen around here. :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What is a Yooper? :roll:


----------



## Mike's Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your welcome and kind words. A Yooper is someone who lives in Michigan's Upper peninsula. I'm from the U.P. The many Finlanders that settled here gave us da for the and often end sentences with eh? 
I get to see deer in the yard all the time and the other day I saw a fox cross the ice infront of my house. Once, when he was in his prime, Mike caught a large carp and drug it up in the bushes. I love to remember him proudly holding his head high with its gill in his teeth and the tail of the fish dragging between his legs and out behind him. He was a big black shorthair.
MM


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Welcome! I'm sorry to hear about the loss of Mike, we all miss our bridge kitties dearly. I am glad to hear that you are taking care of BC. I'm sure I'll see you around the feral section for sure (I spend some time there myself if you can't tell by the name, all three of my furbabies are/were feral!).


----------



## Judy (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome from another Michigander. I'm not considered a DA Yooper because I live 50 miles south of Cadillac. Sorry to hear about Mike. I lost my Smokey Bear Kat to cancer of the spine two years ago. I had him for fourteen years. 
I winter in Florida and won't be back in Mich. for another month. I'll be glad to get back to pine trees and spring grasses. We watch the white tail all summer long. I love it when the doe fawn and you get to see the little guys in their spotted jammies.


----------

